# What's scarier than a croc? A two-headed croc



## News Bot (Nov 17, 2010)

A CAIRNS crocodile farm could have a conjoined crocodile on its hands after the discovery of a rare type of egg inside a croc nest.

*Published On:* 17-Nov-10 07:25 AM
*Source:* By Daniel Bateman via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------

